# Jaspers eye



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not having much luck with my 'tiels at the moment. First Mali (who's much better) now Jasper.

Bare with me on this 'cause it's hard to explain (I will probably need to take him to the vet). I looked this up already and I didn't know 'tiels have more then 1 eye lid. Well, Jasper seems to have a red eyelid and you can see in his right eye at the top it's all red and when he blinks I can see the eyelid which is a light redish color but where I can see the red in the right corner of his eye is really dark.

Could he possibly be have something wrong with his eyelid? his other eye is fine, can't see the eyelid when he blinks just the right side. He seems to be keeping that (right) eye closed lately too. So maybe it's an infection but the red in the corner's been there for a while, I thought it was nothing until I started noticing that when he blinks his eyelid is well noticeable.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yep birds have 3 eye lids, it sounds like it might be irritated, maybe he scratched it or could be an eye infection 

it is best to have a vet take a look, Even if it nothing, at least your mind will be at ease


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

A vet could probably give you some anti inflammatory drops or something to help if the eye is irritated.  I think it'd be worth getting him checked. It's incredibly irritating having something wrong with your eye.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He may have something in his eye. If that's the case it sounds like he can't get it out. I think I would visit the vet if I were you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take him to an avian vet as well. His eye could be irritated or it could be a sign of something else.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I would definatly have it looked at by a avian vet he may have a infection. They do sell over the counter antibiotic Eye drops if you ask the pharmasist for them but I would at least phone the vet and see what they say first before doing anything. because it may be something else.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I rang them and all they said was 'bring him in because we can't say what it is over the phone as we can't see him'

So I'm going to take him Monday, going to the zoo tomorrow, but am going to make an appointment tomorrow morning to get him seen Monday.

Here's 2 photos of his eye, they aren't very good because he would not stay still.



















You can sort of see the red in the eye and it's now swollen.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless yeha he might have got some dirt in his eye or something 

3 eye lids how does this work


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch, Iam sure the avain vet will fix him up in no time. I think the third eyelid is to protect their eyes while flying.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

its fascinating lol i was surprised when i found out cows had 3 stomachs, a lot of animals seem to have more than one lol 

i do hope he feels better soon


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

poor little jasper, i hope he gets to seeing better real soon. Sick fids just make us worry they're pretty delicate little guys


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was shocked to read 'tiels have 3 eyelids. It's amazing what you find out about them that you never knew before. 

Jasper's going to the Vet definitely on Monday morning (10:30am) so I will let you know what happens, I'm guessing they will just give me some medicine (like what Mali got) for him and hopefully within a couple of days his eye will be back to normal. 

Thanks for answering everyone.


----------

